# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  [Bot] Orna: The GPS-RPG AutoFarmer [BlueStacks]

## PixelBott3r

****No Longer Supported**** 




Features so far:
-Customizable Skills
-Auto reload (if it crashes, extremely rare)
-Fully customizable enemies
-Auto Revive
-Auto Heal
-Auto Search mobs
-GUI or cmd based

*Download bot:* 

No Longer Available

Any other features anyone likes to see let me know. I can be contacted on discord

----------


## PixelBott3r

-Added option to FLEE or Fight to death if out of potions 
-Can detect more enemies without Torch
-Will not target the same enemies that's on cooldown (due to fleeing from battle) as long as there are other enemies to target
-Bot is about 25% faster

Suggestions are always welcome.

PLEASE SEE BELOW

I've created a thread in the correct section:
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...narpg-bot.html (ornaRPG Bot)

----------


## remake999

i am looking for a mobile bot that will not spoof gps, but only auto-grind. is there anything such available?

----------


## PixelBott3r

Hi, my bot will not touch the GPS. It will only sit at one location. There are members who have successfully used a gps spoofer with slow walking movement without successfully getting banned. Again GPS spoofing is not enabled and if you wish to do so I recommend you do it on test accounts.

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updates

-Improved Health/Mana detection
-No more Targetting Houses/Inns/Buildings!
-Immune mob detection (Will run away)
-No more crash! (Extremely rare)
-Slightly faster battles
-Misc. Code improvement

----------


## PixelBott3r

**Updates**

-No more crash!
-All 3 potions enabled (small, large, greater)
-Option to avoid Berserk monsters
-Logs all of Loot in your orna bot folder!
Look for the "Loot" folder in "C:\PixelBotter\ornaBot\Loot"
-Universal attack delay to stop idle/loop

**Download the full version and replace all of your previous files"**
Don't forget to back up your "config.json" file first!

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updates

-Fixed idle issue due to selecting pet
-added 2 new skills: doublecut & flurry
-MagicStrikes fixed
-Added Loot info (Items you got from battles)
-Added Log so you can see how well your bot is doing

Download the full version and replace all of your previous files"

----------


## PixelBott3r

**Updates**

-Most of the code re-written
-Fixed HP/MP in battle detection
-Bot will run away if you are out of Mana
-Added auto buy items:
Upon DEATH it will check for inventory 
This ensures that you will always have hp/Mp pots (Unless you run out of money)
Amount will be 100x small hp & 30x small MP pots

**Download the full version and replace all of your previous files"**
Don't forget to back up your "config.json" file first!

----------


## PixelBott3r

ver. 2.8 *Update*
-Fixed minor mana detection issue
-2 scans for torch (previously 1)
-Added option to buy Large HP & MP Potions from shop

----------


## PixelBott3r

ver. 2.8.1 *Update*
-Removed some unsued functions
*Added the following skills:*
holyStrike()
warriorsDance()
darkStrike()
songOfPower()
earthStrike()
barrier()
osmostrike()
songOfMagic()

----------


## PixelBott3r

Due to recent Emulator detection/ban (BlueStacks, MeMu, Nox), I will most likely be moving the bot to actual mobile Emulation to avoid any bans.

----------


## Leviathan2180

How can I join the discord?

----------


## AimHigh

@Pixelbott3r your discord invite has expired. Also curious to see if you still plan on developing mobile automation

----------


## 0nightmare

Is this bot still working?

----------


## oopypants

bumpy bump bump

----------


## PixelBott3r

Hi - Not sure why you are getting expired link but it's working for everyone else:
.:PixelBotteR Automation:.

@0nightmare - Yes it does, I've actually just finished re-writing the whole bot and waiting on feedback from some users who're testing it. You are welcome to join the discord to stay in loop. Most likely the latest version will be available in a couple of days if not sooner.

Thanks

----------


## Reyalsnik

Is the bot still available?

----------


## PixelBott3r

Yes its available and for free (free ver has delay after each fight) 
Sub version is delay free.
Here the discord: .:PixelBotteR Automation:.
Download for the bot can be found on my first post however discord will always have the latest info/download

----------


## Reyalsnik

Thanks! I appreciate it!

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated to work with the latest version of orna.
The download also gives access to unlimited trial version of the bot (there's a delay after each battle, but you can use the bot free of charge)

----------


## Bookah

How viable is using playing Orna on BlueStacks? Any bans because of emulator or the bot?

----------


## PixelBott3r

PixelBotter[ornaBot.v3.0.4]
Updates:
-Updated to work with the latest version of Orna
-Fixed bot not using skills (BasicAttack now has to be disabled)
-Fixed AutoAttack not working correctly
-Fixed some crash issues

----------


## FiddleFam

Is the mobile version still a work in progress?

----------


## PixelBott3r

No it's not sorry. Just the bluestacks version for now

----------


## daviltina

Thank you for sharing. I'm looking for them, I can also use this control for my Game mod free Idle Heroes. Very good.

----------


## pkg1bt

> Yes its available and for free (free ver has delay after each fight) 
> Sub version is delay free.
> Here the discord: .:PixelBotteR Automation:.
> Download for the bot can be found on my first post however discord will always have the latest info/download


It now says Discord link has expired

----------


## PixelBott3r

ornaBot has been updated & re-released. Enjoy  :Wink:

----------


## ticul32

Is it possible to send the link again for discord?

Btw, it doesn't work on phone. (Samsung s20 ultra)

----------


## PixelBott3r

No longer supported

----------


## Nhimphu

Hi! Bot still available?

----------


## PixelBott3r

*No longer supported*

----------


## Excalabear

darn I found this too late. this is and was the only bot for orna

----------


## CJ Oso Mackie

No its not....

----------

